# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Ayuda Urgente (papel falsh)

## serlop

Hola que tal primero saludos a todos, bueno necesito que me saquen de una duda urgente, tengo tres show este finde y en mi rutina de inicio hago aparecer una varita con papel flash, y solo me quedan dos papeles, y el pedido me llega la otra semana, (ya q se me demoro) mi consulta es alguien sabe si corto en dos el papel este funciono del mismo modo o se modifica algo, perdon por mi ignorancia pero recien empiezo con esto, muchas gracias

----------


## GermánK

¿Quieres saber si cortas un trozo de papel f**** sigue siendo papel flash? 
Sí, claro. De hecho yo uso hilo f**** y tengo un carretel de 10 metros (o algo así) y corto trozos pequeños.

----------


## serlop

Muchas gracias papapitufo, claro a eso me referia si yo cortaba en dos el papel si me iba a funcionar del mismo modo, por un momento no lo queria hacer ya q no puedo hacer la prueba porq tengo q hacer los show en cumpleaños entonces si yo o corto lo unico q modifica q se va a quemar mas rapido seguro no pero el relampago de fuego lo va hacer igual ? .. bueno muchas gracias espero salga la llama bien  :Smile1:  saludos

----------


## Coloclom

De verdad tú haces shows de magia??

Espero que el show te vaya genial.

----------


## serlop

si empece este mes a hacer show la verdad buenisimo ya hice 5 show 2 infantiles y 3 de varias edades, los dos infantiles fueron en jardines y los otros en cumpleaños, la verdad q parece q me va a ir muy bien, mi idea era largarme mas hacer magia voluntaria sin cobrar, y unas ves de aver adquirido experiencia iba a empezar a cobrar, pero debido a que todo cuesta plata y tiempo tuve q largarme ahora voy a bajar una foto de mi tarjeta de presentacion asi la ven gracias coloclom

----------


## Coloclom

Sería un honor poder verte en acción. Tienes algo grabado?

Un saludo

----------


## serlop

Hola muchas gracias a los que comentaron ya les comento q me fue bien, al cortar en dos el papel, lo unico q cambio q no tube tanto tiempo el fuego en la mano fue mas rapido el flash. pero quedo bien gracias saludos a todos. a coloclom, con gusto bajaria un video, pero lamento tener un internet de muy baja velocidad, asi q no puedo si queres me podes pasar a ver por mi face..

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Leyendo este hilo, deduzco de que tienes mucho dinero, porque si cada vez que haz practicado y realizado el efecto de aparición u otro efecto con el papel f***** has debido de gastar al menos 3 paquetes y con el precio que tienen... Yo lo utilizo para aparición de monedas y desaparición de naipes y sinceramente, utilizo 1 cuarto de la hoja de papel (aveces menos)

Yo opino como el señor Coloclom, estaría encantado de ver un vídeo de la actuación :D

----------


## serlop

obviamente cuando practico no utilizo el papel flash.. seria muy tonto al gastar el papel en la practica. y como puse este mes me largue hacer show. y no sabia bien el uso del papel flash, pero el otro dia al cortarlo en dos funsiona muy bien ahi bajo un video para q vean en q parte lo uso muchas gracias saludos Pd. no tengo mucho dinero y me cuesta mucho conseguir el papel flash ya q tengo q pagar el envio tambien porq yo vivo en Ushuaia y me lo tenien q mandar desde BS.AS por avion.

----------


## Gizmo

La gente no se refiere a que gastes en los ensayos, sino que gastar una hoja entera para hacer aparecer una barita......yo también hago el efecto tanto con hilo como con papel y por supuesto que ni uso un metro de hilo ni una hoja de papel entera......

----------


## Prendes

> obviamente cuando practico no utilizo el papel flash.. seria muy tonto al gastar el papel en la practica.


¿Sería muy tonto? Muy tonto sería no practicar usando papel flash.
Hay que practicarlo TODO tal cual se va a hacer delante del público...

----------


## serlop

Hola prendes.. la verdad no uso para practicar papel flash por el tema de cuanto me sale poder conseguirlo a mi.. yo lo que hago para darte el ejemplo en los show a penas arranco empiezo buscando la varita entre los chicos y no la encuentro y hago gestos de q esta en mi gorro cuando muestro es un papel y los chicos obviamente dicen q no es y ahi saco un fosforo de mi chaqueta lo prendo y aparece la varita. en casa cuando lo practico lo unico q hago es sacar una servilleta simular q la prendo y listo.

----------


## magic hugo

Una pregunta tonta, ¿donde comprais el papel flash más barato?

----------


## Iban

En Tiendamagia, o en algún otro sitio. Es la única respuesta que se te puede dar por aquí. Las normas son las normas.

----------


## Coloclom

El flash puede fabricarse, hay varios manuales por ahí. Pero hay que hacerlo con precaución, es peligroso en manos inadecuadas.

----------


## Iban

Marcos, junto con ese consejo también deberías regalar una pistola.

:-p

----------


## lalogmagic

> Marcos, junto con ese consejo también deberías regalar una pistola.
> 
> :-p


Detalle curioso:

El negocio familiar es una fabrica de pinturas y para la elaboración de algunas de ellas se utiliza nitrocelulosa (Es algodon flash en pocas palabras) y su fabricación y comercialización está bastante regulada, es un producto altisimamente imflamable, al grado que su transportación, almacenaje y gran parte de su manejo se hace en condiciones de humedad para disminuir la explosividad de este producto.

En la empresa lo almacenan en tambos de metal y cundo lo extraen con una espatula o cuña el simple rose de esta con el metal llega a encenderlo, aún estando muy húmedo, para almacenar más de 50 kilos se nos exige un polvorín.

De hecho, la razón más probable por la que el dirigible (Zeppelin) Hindenburg se incendió es precisamente por que la pintura con que se recubria estaba hecha a base de nitrocelulosa y con la simple chispa de la energía estática fue suficiente para iniciar fuego y pues con los gases que utilizaba para su sustentación se convirtió en tragedia.

En resumidas cuentas, nunca se nos debe ocurrir fabricarlo nosotros, es muy peligroso, se incinera demasiado rápido y es muy explosivo.

Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

Lalomagic, estás hablando de cantidades por kilos!!!

El papel flash pesa unos gramos...

Quizá tienes razón Iban, pero no lo digo como consejo, sino como dato.

Creo que es como todo en esta vida. A los americanos se les dan armas y se lian a tiros. Aquí en españa también hay armas y la gente no suele utilizar humanos como diana. Creo que al final todo es cuestión de que las cosas peligrosas estén en manos adecuadas o inadecuadas. Y entonces lo que es peligroso, deja de serlo o al menos pasa a ser un riesgo menor.

Yo con 21 años ya era artillero civil, trabajaba con explosivos. Conozco el resultado de un mal uso de la dinamita más allá del 11M. Y creo que es como todo, si sabes lo que te traes entre manos y eres prudente no has de sufrir ningún accidente. Si bien cabe decir que la normativa española de explosivos no permite utilizar ni manipular elementos flash a menores de edad (me imagino que en el resto de países será igual).

Para la mayoría de explosivos se requiere ser artillero, sino está prohibido manipularlos, pero creo que los elementos del flash no requieren titulación alguna para ser manejados. Eso sí, hay que tener cabeza, los productos inflamables en gran cantidad son explosivos...

No añadí nada más a mi comentario porque todos los manuales de flash que he visto advierten seriamente de su peligro.
No voy a quitarle hierro al asunto, porque sé que hay menores en foro, y cuanto más jovenes, más atrevidos somos.

----------


## Iban

Me alegro de leerte, Colo.

----------


## Coloclom

Lo sé, a mi también me alegra saber que no abandonaste el foro.

Me gusta tenerte cerca para cuando necesito pedir favores  :117: 

 :Wink1:  Un abrazo.




Por comentarios así la gente llegar a pensar que soy un usuario querido en este foro...

----------


## Iban

Ay, qué tiempos aquellos del blanco sobre blanco. :-)

Un abrazo.

----------


## Coloclom

cualquier pasado fue mejor?

o lo mejor está por llegar?

----------


## Iban

Scorpions - The best is yet to come Subtitulada en español - YouTube

----------

